# Fruit eating species?



## tortoishell (Nov 13, 2016)

Which species of tortoises eat fruit? I know it can be harmful to tortoises.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 13, 2016)

Most of the forest species, for instance - Manouria, red and yellowfooted, some of the hingebacks.

Not really "harmful" in the other species, just that the extra sugars might cause parasite bloom.

From the Tortoise Trust web site:

If you feed arid habitat tortoises large amounts of fruit it will cause severe digestive tract upsets, diarrhea, encourage the proliferation of digestive tract parasites such as flagellate organisms, and can even lead to sudden death from a maladjusted gut pH. By the same token, you cannot expect to keep a tropical rain forest tortoise such as an African Hingeback (_Kinixys _sp.) healthy on a diet of mixed grasses and hays. Such a diet is very well suited to a Leopard tortoise (_Geochelone pardalis_), but is completely _unsuited_ to the needs of a species that has evolved to consume a combination of live prey, soft fallen fruits, and carrion.


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 13, 2016)

The Testudo (Russian, Greek, Hermann's, etc), Sulcatas and Leopards all have problems digesting sugars in foods. It can cause digestive and kidney problems. 

In the wild, they'll eat fruit if they find it - and love the sweet taste - but it's best avoided when keeping them in captivity to minimise risk.


----------



## tortoishell (Nov 15, 2016)

So fruit as a rare treat is okay?


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 16, 2016)

tortoishell said:


> So fruit as a rare treat is okay?


In very small quantities. 

No banana though. That's far too sugary to start with. 

Bell pepper, tomato and carrot also count as sugary foods.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 16, 2016)

tortoishell said:


> So fruit as a rare treat is okay?


With Redfoot tortoises, fruit can actually be up to 50% of the diet. For example, yesterday my group ate bananas, figs and turnip greens.
It's the most common fruit eating tortoise that I'm aware of.


----------



## tortoishell (Nov 16, 2016)

Good to know .


----------

